# A real film makers a7iii vs eos R comparison



## Romz26 (Oct 30, 2018)

Since Max's video got posted and his look like crap, even made the sony look bad at 400% (seriously if you have to go to 400% you should move closer). Potatoes video goes to 500% and both look great.


----------



## ethanz (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. It really does look good. He makes great points about why it is a good camera.


----------



## ethanz (Oct 31, 2018)

Also it is nice to see the HD video out of the camera is sharp. I know some other cameras (such as my own) have been accused of having soft HD video, but exceptional 4K.


----------

